# Rant from a semi-luddite



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Obviously I'm not a total luddite, or I wouldn't be on this forum. With that said, I have no interest in some of the fancy gadgetry that is on the market these days - first and foremost "smart" phones. Guess that puts me way behind the times. Somehow I can't get interested in a "phone" that's hard to use (as a phone), grossly overpriced, easily and irreparably damaged, and which is too small to be any use as a computer, TV, or whatever else it's supposed to be.

But my real rant is about the people who use these devices. In another post here, someone made excuses for their incomprehensible post by saying that they were sending it on their smart phone - and then they proceeded to do more or less the same thing again. No punctuation, no capitalization - nothing. Just a string of words, with the reader expected to understand, make allowances, and try to decipher the meaning.


When did we as a society agree that using an expensive piece of electronic bling means you get to ignore the most basic conventions of communication? Am I supposed to be so awed by your foolish use of money, or your narcissistic belief that I cannot wait ten minutes for you to get home and use a real computer, that I should be willing to read everything you say twice just to understand it? Or are you too busy trying to drive and text and tweet and eat and who knows what else that you simply don't have the time to use punctuation?


Nobody is perfect, and I have no doubt that my high school English teacher would find multiple things to criticize in this post. However, I hope and intend that nobody will have the slightest difficulty comprehending the meaning, and I have made every effort which I consider to be reasonable to ensure proper grammar, spelling, and so forth. That seems to me to be the minimum expected of a individual when attempting to communicate. Am I that backwards?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with you Ken.

All I need is a phone that I can send and receive calls. Some times I receive tex messages but never send them 

I am contemplating a card for my laptop so I can use that for "Texting" and photo transmission.

I have received texts and could not read them because I don't know the abbreviations.

I think what you taking about is Manners. Something that is not taught anymore 

Did the older generation feel the same way about us when we were young?

JJ 


PS Texting was invented for people who are all thumbs so they would have something they could do well.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Whenever I see someone do something stupid on the highway I automatically look for (and usually spot) a cell phone in their hand.

It seems that they must have passed laws changing the highway codes because it has become a rare instance for people to use a turn signal these days (the hand that would activate a turn signal is now required to hold a cell phone instead).

I find it amazing that so many people think it is OK and safe to be steering a ton of metal down a highway with inches of clearance while talking or texting on a cell phone.

It is hard to enjoy a meal at a restaurant because of so many people talking on cell phones. For some strange reason it seems that people think they have to shout into a cell phone in order to be heard (perhaps this is because they spend most of their cell phone time talking above the noise of their cars and traffic).

Texting? Not for me. I'm waiting for the next generation of communication technology - the Telegraph.

Jerry


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I know what you mean. It appears we are seeing the evolution of a new level of Stupid. Blackberries are now called "Crackberries" because they are so addictive. Grown adults have forgotten how to use punctuation and speak in code in their emails. This can also be called a new level of Lazy. It is all so very discouraging. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a Blackberry, and I've dropped it numerous times. Usually the battery pops out, and I have to wait for it to reboot. I do talk on the phone while I'm driving, but I don't text or email. As far as typing out a message, I can easily format a message on my Blackberry just as lucidly and grammatically correct with proper punctuation as I can on my PC. Anyone who doesn't is just either too lazy or full of themselves to do so. I rarely post using my Blackberry for the reasons you cite, unless I'm sitting down somewhere with no distractions, it really just isn't appropriate. 

Of course, that doesn't make you a "semi-Luddite" just a man with common sense... 

Robert


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

"But my real rant is about the people who use these devices. In another post here, someone made excuses for their incomprehensible post by saying that they were sending it on their smart phone - and then they proceeded to do more or less the same thing again. No punctuation, no capitalization - nothing. Just a string of words, with the reader expected to understand, make allowances, and try to decipher the meaning."


OK, _had _to respond to this one.







Have purchased over the last few years no less than *4 *







*Apple iPhones *(2 3G's for myself & my ladyfriend







, just upgraded both to *iPhone 4's *







). English & writing skills were some of my *better subjects *







back in my school days, & I haven't noticed any *"retrogression".*

One function we *rarely use on them is texting. *The texting "craze" seems to be largely a *teen-driven *







phenomenon; I've found it *incredible *to stroll around a mall or "big-box" store & observe the number of teens or 20-somethings *madly stabbing at miniscule keyboards. *







The *nearly-cryptic misspellings & abbreviations *they use (*"l8r" = "later", "bff" = "b*est *f*riend *f*orever") are evolving to almost a *separate language. *







A good chunk of this is to *intentionally hide *shady teen "going-ons" (drug or illicit sex) from parents or teachers who can't decipher the alphanumeric "gobbledygook".







(You can actually find *online translation dictionaries *







to "decode" it!). Unfortunately, a *lot of the practice *seems to actually be carrying over into *everyday language skills *for many of these youngsters - to the point that a large number of school teachers are getting *really concerned about the erosion of CORRECT language skills. *









Another point is that it's *not necessarily "smartphones" *that they're using; I'm defining smartphones as devices such as the various permutations of the *iPhone, Android phones such as the Motorola "Droid" series, & Blackberries. *These are often relatively expensive ($$$) devices in relation to what the wireless companies refer to as *"feature phones" *- relatively "basic" phones (by today's technology standards) that usually offer *little more than basic phone, texting, & music-player capability *(and are usually in the $$ to *"free" *with a cell plan price range). Since virtually all smartphones require a *"data package" as well as cell plan, *this often puts them out of teen budgets (unless Mommy & Daddy are flush enough to splurge for the higher expense).

A *huge reason *for the popularity of true "smartphones" is that they have basically evolved into *true pocket computers. *







Apple virtually defined this with the original iPhone; I *love having the internet (including MLS!) in my pocket! *







The main reason for the iPhone's spectacular popularity is it's *ease of use *in spite of it's capabilities; the only net-surfing I've gotten my *90 year old parents to do successfully *was on the iPhone's touch-driven "Safari" browser.

Seems also, I recall a bit Jay Leno did with a *teen speed-texting champ a few years back; *he had a couple of *ham radio operators (I'm one myself) set up a pair of small ham radios sending & receiving Morse code, dressed as "old-time" railroad telegraph operators. *







To someone who's *really good at it *(I'm *not! *







) Morse, like "texting" can become almost a *second language. *







(I've had ham friends who can send / receive Morse in *excess of 30 words per minute *







- at that speed, you don't write it down, you read it *mentally). *He had both the teen "text champ" & the 2 "Morse" operators try to see *who could send a sentence faster *(he used the Geico commercial line, "I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance" as the test message - & each time the *amazed teen *







*was blown away by the "ancient" Morse code operators! *
















*Tom*


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I think what you taking about is Manners. Something that is not taught anymore 

I totally agree with Ken and JJ - though I have to say that texting while driving is just stupid. 

I was offered an iPhone for Xmas by the wife, but I told her I wanted an iPod Touch instead. It doesn't come with a $35/month data package plus a $6/month texting package [since when was texting charged separately from data ??? P.S. I read that text messaging costs the phone company about $0.06/mo - nice profit margin.] 

My iPod touch easily connects to the nearest WiFi network, which means it works as an internet device at home or in various public places, like airports. It doesn't connect in my car - just plays me soothing music. 

And yes, I remember seeing Jay Leno's competition between the morse guys and the texter.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

What? No tweets or twittering??????? Another foolish medium, who cares what you are doing by the second in your life, not me anyway's. Got rid of all my cell phones, and would get rid of my home phone and go back to using just a cell phone if I could figure out a way to get my high speed internet w/o a phone line to connect with my modem!!! Regal


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

One of the sad parts to all this is that our telephone system, which had the benefit of a hundred years of technological improvements, was as good as anyone could've asked for. We could understand each other clearly, we could each speak/cough/agree at the same time and each would hear the other (full duplex). Now that we have cellphones, we're expected to accept crappy audio quality, drop-outs, etc., all in the name of "convenience". And if we don't care to accept poor quality communications, WE'RE the Luddites. Of course, 95% of these calls are of little importance and could - should - be saved for the answering machine. 

Last night, I couldn't get Dish TV's website to accept my credit card to set me up for HDTV, so I called my local phone company which handles the billing for my Dish account. The Customer Service person sounded like he was underwater until I told him I couldn't understand him. Within a few seconds and a couple clicks he was understandable. The local phone company doesn't care about the basics of communication. 

Related subject: I don't understand the people who are fighting a proposed wind farm out in the Lake. People find them ugly, I guess. My response is simple - just stand anywhere - ANYWHERE -and rotate 360 degrees. Count the cell towers you see. Don't miss the flag pole (monopole) that conceals a cell tower. Don't forget the five-story building with antennae all over the top. And that beautiful hillside with the horizon interrupted by a...yup, another tower. But find a way to reduce greenhouse gasses? Not in my backyard. 

JackM 

Bad part of getting old - no one cares about my opinion. Good part about getting old, more and more it's less and less my problem.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

My biggest problem isnt the technology, its the PRICE they charge to use it and the incessent market drive to FORCE us all to us it whether we want to or not. TV went to Digital, which left alot of people who used to get fine analog reception in the dark due to the lower strenth signals or line of sight signal problems, forcing them to either go without or cough up $60 to $100 a month for what used to be free by going to a cable service or dish if your too rural for cable, same now with computers, I have DSL, which when I first got it was way faster than dail-up, but today due to the increased image band width used my downloading speeds are back to what they were under dail up, they want me to move to cable or fiber optic but its still seams really expensive to me. I keep wondering how far before "upgrades" become enforcable by law, "you MUST "upgrade" to cable so we can sell off your digital airwave channels to the highest bidder"...and this is including completely blowing off many rural users who cant get high speed web access due to being tied to a phone line. So "Smartphones" are just one part of the problem to me.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Windmills "sound" like a really good idea, but they are LOUD! VERY LOUD! Hard to believe, but besides the wind noise, they center hubs squeak, squeal, and ROAR very loudly. They're kind of an eyesore, but seriously, the cost of building and maintaining one is far more expensive than the old fashioned methods of producing electricity... 

Robert


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a discussion about this very fact on NPR just today, there is a generation of people coming into the world that cannot commuicate in social situations unfortunately.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Windmills loud? Really? Louder than the expressway 1/4 mile away from my back door? I can count no less than 6 towers (not jsut cell) within site of my house. Between the back of my property and the expressway are high tension towers and lines. All eyesores but silent, except for the Expressway. 

I own and operate a "Crackberry" for various reasons. I also do it reasonably and responsibly. I HATE talking while driving. I know my limitations. I cannot text or surf the interwebs while driving either. 

Chas


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Believe it or not, some of those windmills have up to 300 foot blades, and the generator/rotor assembly can weigh 20 tons. In addition to the hub, there's a gearbox and a generator, and they're just about as loud as an expressway. Windmills, according to the EPA can often exceed 70 db, up to over 100 db. Check out Youtube for some videos people who live near wind farms have made showing the level of the noise.

Robert


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 14 Jan 2011 06:51 AM 


Texting was invented for people who are all thumbs so they would have something they could do well.








_Definitely_ the quote of the day !


----------



## RailCat (Apr 10, 2009)

I like my phone. It's a GE brand I purchased around 15-20 years ago. It hangs on the wall and never needs recharging. Only time it has bad audio quality is when the phone on the other end isn't up to par. I also never get interrupted by incoming calls when I'm on the road or in a store. (I really like that part) I hope it will last many more years. I'm only 43 so I'll need it for some time yet. 

Scott


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i gave my (only) cellphone away, when i was no longer among the first responders of our firedepartment. 

people, who want to reach me, have to call me at my workdesk. if i'm not there, they have to call again. 
now i eat undisturbed, i sit on the throne without being molested, my siesta is uninterrupted, i drive safer - my quality of life went up!


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Posted By DKRickman on 14 Jan 2011 06:27 AM Am I that backwards?
Nothing to do with smart phones, just bad manners on people who speed text. Don't hate technology gramps


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Unfortunately if you can not keep up with technology you will be left in the dust! Am I a fan of all of it..no but it is a nessassary evil. I like my cell phone I like the instant ability to call anyone I need to call and in my business I need that nessesity!

The kids now a days use computers daily that is the future, see teenagers texting talking while driving do I agree with that **** no but like people doing drugs no amount of legislation will ever change that!

I work in a very technological changing world if I cannot keep up, at my age, I would not be able to keep my job! Thank god I have the ability to keep up, think on my feet...but for how long I don't know I am getting older by the minute and the people comming into my field are getting way younger!

Is technology WONDERUL **** no not all of it...but it is a nessassary evil...or back to the caves.

The REAL problem is teaching OLD dogs NEW tricks when they are refusing to learn the new tricks! Some of us are able to abapt...some are not! Thank god I am blessed with the ability to adapt

Spelling..if correct spelling was a pre-requisite...I would not be able to fix hearts! So that is what does not matter to me!









Bubba


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ[/b]
>All I need is a phone that I can send and receive calls. 
>Some times I receive tex messages but never send them.[/b]

JJ's new SENIOR_CELL_Phone 4-SURE...







[/b]


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

You know, I kept thinking to myself, that this whole conversation seemed really, really familiar: Then I remembered!

http://utahrails.net/articles/alco-v-emd.php

Yep. That's it!

Robert


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Ken and others,
You’re absolutely correct. Cell phone usage had permeated our society to the point it has become dangerous. If you’re standing in the mall, trying to figure where your wife went, and someone walks into you because they were texting and not looking where they were going, think of what would have happened if you were in your car and that same person was behind the wheel of another car. 
My wife and I got our first cell phones the beginning of last December. Only one factor prompted this purchase, the desire for some form of emergency communication while on the road. You know the AT&T commercial that says they cover 97% of the people in the U.S.? Well I’m in the other 3%. At our house we do not have cell phone service. So a cell phone is only useful to me when I’m away from home. Usually I consider this a good thing. But being isolated like that has other consequences. I can’t get high speed internet service. I have Hughes satellite service, but that’s not high speed (medium at best, and downloads are limited to 365Mb per day) and very expensive ($70 a month).
Communications is one of those few things that sets us above the other animals of the earth. Our communications comes in different forms (i.e. face to face, voice only, written). And of those, written is the least expressive and easiest to misunderstand. So we need to do our best to insure that what we write is accurate and precise. I’ve seen numerous conflicts on this forum because someone misconstrued something that was written. If those same words were spoken (face to face or on the phone) they would most likely have been interpreted in a different way. You can’t express inflection or expression when writing, so be careful what you are writing. 
My personal pet peeve is acronyms. Hate them. Wish they had never been invented. They assume the other person, or group, has the same educational/experience background as the speaker/writer. 
I’ve learned several life lessons over the years and a couple of them seem to apply to this topic. First, driving is a full time job. You can’t do it safely while you are doing anything else. Learned that while driving in Germany. Second, write the exact same words you would speak, just add the punctuation. Learned that from my high school English teacher (very patient lady, I failed English composition 4 times).


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

At 67, I guess you might consider me one of the old "geezers", but I fully embrace the new technology. About twenty years ago was when I was introduced to computers! I was a tool and die maker by trade, but when things started changing and computer cad software and NC milling machines were just starting in my trade, I quickly knew that I needed to get with the program and learn OR I would be unemployed! Best move I ever made! I worked in the trade doing what I loved doing and made twice the money and kept my job long after my fellow tradesmen(manual machines) were out of work. I have no problem at all, with technology. The cellphone deal though, has to do with folks manners when using the damn things! Blame the idiots, NOT the technology.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By N1CW on 15 Jan 2011 06:14 AM 

JJ[/b]
>All I need is a phone that I can send and receive calls. 
>Some times I receive tex messages but never send them.[/b]

JJ's new SENIOR_CELL_Phone 4-SURE...







[/b]














Oh, Go suck a egg.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, since we are on cell phones, and all you guyz with the new GPS technology in yer cellphones and cameras take a gander here at the newest form of privacy invasion, and thievery tracking tools!! Oh Boy Regal 

http://7online.com/video?id=7621105&syndicate=syndicate&section


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't had a cell phone in over a year. Don't miss it AT ALL!!!! 
No more calls when I'm on the throne, or otherwise busy.
No more idiots text messaging me direction - while I'm trying to drive.
No more short leash when I'm out and about. 

No more huge 'surprise' fees on the bill.

The "convenience" just isn't worth the aggravation. 


Want to talk to me? Send me a email, I'll answer it in my own good time. Write me a letter. Or maybe actually stop in. 


And those 'bluetooth' things? I wish that every moron wandering around talking to themselves would just stfu already!


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Posted By blueregal on 15 Jan 2011 12:08 PM 
Ok, since we are on cell phones, and all you guyz with the new GPS technology in yer cellphones and cameras take a gander here at the newest form of privacy invasion, and thievery tracking tools!! Oh Boy Regal 

http://7online.com/video?id=7621105&syndicate=syndicate&section 
Nothing new there, if you post anything, you can be found. Don't need GPS or cellphones to do this....yeesh!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The thing that gets me, we used to look for a phone booth that closed up to keep our conversations private, did not like the open pay phones. Now I hear people talking loudly about personal things where many can hear them, as if the rest of us around cannot hear them. Idiots on the road always have a phone to their ear, or are texting.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By takevin on 15 Jan 2011 07:25 PM 
Posted By blueregal on 15 Jan 2011 12:08 PM 
Ok, since we are on cell phones, and all you guyz with the new GPS technology in yer cellphones and cameras take a gander here at the newest form of privacy invasion, and thievery tracking tools!! Oh Boy Regal 

http://7online.com/video?id=7621105&syndicate=syndicate&section 
Nothing new there, if you post anything, you can be found. Don't need GPS or cellphones to do this....yeesh!

Kevin NOW go back and watch the video, it isn't about gps, and cellphones in particular its about when you take a picture and post it on the internet you right clik on the pic, and it will give you directions to your house within 14ft. I hate it when people comment but haven't even looked at the video, to see what it REALLY is about. Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzz Regal


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate it when people comment but haven't even looked at the video 
Maybe the point was obvious to you but not to Kevin. No need to yell at the guy - would you do that in person?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I know Kevin, have dealt with him, have you??? and yes I would prolly yell at him and you too!! I'm a pretty up front kind of guy! I say what I mean, and I mean what I say, but thanks for stickin up for the poor guy!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately those who remeber MA Bell with fondness forget some of the problems having a monopoly. Lines that never got repaired just moved to another person so they end up complaining and the line gets moved to someone else. Lagging of technology. Not allowed to own your own phone. Those were just some of the simple issues.
Everyone has lost the ability to communicate effectively. Since emails came out people will email you and want you to email them back. So after 4 or 5 emails over a period of days you finally get something done. Whereas if they were willing to talk to you over the phone you could have handled the issue in 10 minutes.
People thinking they need to yell over their phones.
The problem is not the technologies it's the PEOPLE!
LAO


----------

